# My Pistils Are Gone!!!



## CasualGrower (Aug 4, 2008)

OK guys, I have done some searching around and cannot find this one anywhere....   I posted pics of these plants about 5 days ago or so when I did my last water change...... Only thing I changed was i dropped my grow Nute down and bloom nute up....  Pics are at this this link: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29334.   Look at the first pic closely.... Nice big white pistils and compare to current pics....


In the current pics, the Newer leaves at and IN the bud sites are curling a bit and Very thin bladed... this does not concern me too much, they are new and still really forming......  waht concerns me is look at the buds themselves... My Pistils are GONE!!!!     In the Chick12 pic, it is pretty clear if you download and zoom in good.... It almost looks like seed production, But it's NOT....  I think something ate the ends off them or could have been a spike in heat that wilted them down.....  I am not sure.... But the Missing pistils are missing from the entire grow it looks like.....


Other than this, Plants look Healthy.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 4, 2008)

the last 2 pics the one on the left looks a little overfertilized you could have burnt the hairs off


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 4, 2008)

My Nute mix on this water change was... 4.5 gallons of water...
1/2 oz of Botanicare Hydroguard
1/2 oz of Botanicare Liquid Karma
1/2 oz of Botanicare Cal/Mag
1/2 oz of Fox Farms Big Bloom
1/2 oz of Botanicare Pure Blend Grow
1 oz of Botanicare Pure Blend Bloom



That brought my Solution up to about 740 PPM or so..... Should not have been to hot of a mix for them.  But maybe.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 4, 2008)

looks like heat damage to me, but i've been wrong before.


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 4, 2008)

That is kinda what I am thinking.... Maybe heat + Humidity....


----------



## Growdude (Aug 4, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> My Nute mix on this water change was... 4.5 gallons of water...
> 1/2 oz of Botanicare Hydroguard
> 1/2 oz of Botanicare Liquid Karma
> 1/2 oz of Botanicare Cal/Mag
> ...


 
Pure blend grow states 1-3 teaspoons per gallon alone.
That mix sounds kinda hot, have you calibrated your meter lately?


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 5, 2008)

is it too hot in that room  we use 2 a/c so we know we will not lose our pistol hairs..  we harvest what with lot of hairs in the glass jar,  but if less hairs, we hang it   so  if its hot,   I might be mistaken, I Hope these didnt turn to herms?


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 5, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Pure blend grow states 1-3 teaspoons per gallon alone.
> That mix sounds kinda hot, have you calibrated your meter lately?


exactly what i was thinking nute burn theres alot of fertilizers you got mixed together


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 6, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> My Nute mix on this water change was... 4.5 gallons of water...
> 1/2 oz of Botanicare Hydroguard
> 1/2 oz of Botanicare Liquid Karma
> 1/2 oz of Botanicare Cal/Mag
> ...


 
:farm: *that does seem like a HUGE amount of nutes in 4.5 gallons.  not that there is a direct correlation, but I use only about 200ml of GH nutes for 20 gallon res* :hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

have you calibrated your PPM meter lately ? also you should try a flush with plain water and then add nutes at a low dose and go up slowly


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 6, 2008)

Dude, that is the freakiest thing I've ever seen.  I was pretty freaked out about my heat issues causing some droopiness and slowed growth, but I would FREAK OUT if I walked in my grow room and saw that all the pistils on my plants had gone up in smoke.  Sorry I don't have anything constructive to add, just saying I feel your pain.  And please continue to update this thread, because I'd really like to see what ends up happening with these plants.


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Guys, I am gonna Flush for a week and see  what happens....


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys, I am gonna Flush for a week and see  what happens....


thats your best bet while your flushing try to get that TDS PPM  meter calibrated and when you start adding nutes start low and go up 50-75 ppm each day


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 6, 2008)

IMO:  normal.

i think sometimes some branches stop stretching, then realize it can/want
to get bigger.  pulls in the pistols in the top bud and stretch then repistol.

I left my grows alone when that has happened, and it worked it way out.

Goodluck


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 7, 2008)

Well guys, I got in the grow room today and started pulling out the plants to look at them a lil closer.....all the plants had their top pistils gone.... some had most if not all and some that were a bit protected still had all of them on the lower bud sites.... Other than the pistils, The plants all Looked big, beautiful and very healthy....  I felt a couple of the buds and they are some of the densest that I have ever felt at this stage.  Plus the buds have put on a lil weight since I noticed the pistils gone.....So all is not lost.

This leads me to beleive that Nutes most likely had a bit to do with it, but I also looked at my light and the girls had gotten a bit too close to the HPS... (bout 10 inches)....Plus,Heat & Humidity this week in my area has been TERRIBLE!!!

This is what I did...

1.  Raise the lights to about 18-24 in above the tops.

2.  Full water change, I decided not to fully flush with plain water but i did cut back on nute strength heavily....I brought the buckets up to the full 5 gallon level then added only a 1/4 oz of Pro Bloom, cal/mag, Liquid Karma, hydroguard and Big Bloom...... No grow at all.....This is a pretty weak solution, only added about 145 PPM to my tap water....

3.  I put my fan back on in the room.... I had taken it out cause of lack of room, and myu plants stems were nice and thick and ready to pack on the weight.....  Maybe some air movement will take care of some humidity.


----------



## Budster (Aug 8, 2008)

herm??? kind of looks like part of the bud was turning male and is dying faster then the female part. the last 2 photos show me this. but i am a newbie, and am all organic in my approach. i believe that there are way more people here that are qualified in knowing about nutes, such as yourself. i buy good soil out of the bag and i add nothing. i have had a couple plants turn herm and they kind of looked like yours, one of which i tore the individule branches off as i saw them changing, but the other half looks fine.  

good luck...


----------



## IllusionalFate (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey CasualGrower, the problem you have is from the lights being too close. A dead giveaway of heat stress during flowering is browning occurring on the affected buds, and thinning/vanishing of pistils. I'm surprised the fan leaves near the bud didn't start to burn (it would appear as a section of the leaf being bronze in color).

Good to see that you raised the lights, hope your ladies recover and keep us updated on their condition.


----------



## honeybear (Aug 10, 2008)

hey CG, you seem to be on the right path to fixing your flowering issues as the three points look to be the correct ones. keep us posted


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

looks like someone had a visit from the pistil fairy haha, naw idk bro that sucks im stumped cant help ya out on this one.


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks guys....

Yea the ladies are starting to look preety again.... Pistils have not regenned yet, but I am hopeful... The buds are starting to pack on a lil weight now though.  We are 4 week through a 9 week bloom, may be closer to 10 this time though with the stress issue....

As for the Hermie question.... I dont think she is hermieing on me.... Everything is lookin pretty good all over atm....

The Last bloom cycle I did have a couple buds hermie on me, but I am pretty sure that was from a pretty harsh LST in 3rd week of flower, was only 2 buds though, she only put out about 6 seeds, which were immediately smashed and burned and her doing that has disqualified her from any breeding in the future.   

When she hermied it was painful, she is a good girl, not the best for yield, but has a great smoke and quite strong.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 12, 2008)

good to hear they're doin better. good luck on the finish.


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 14, 2008)

Just a quick update.....  We are at 4.7 weeks of flower and when I came home from work yesterday, I was greeted at the door by that wonderful aroma when the ladies are growing their Trichs......  The bud leafs are getting that shriveled look that this girl does.  and guess what!!!!!   A Few BUDS HAVE SHOT OUT A COUPLE OF PISTILS!!!!!  They are coming back.... Also the buds have almost doubled in size over the last 4 or 5 days.  SO I dont think this lil stressing is gonna hurt them too badly....  Getting ready to go out to eat with the wife now, but I will post a few pics late tonite.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 4, 2021)

I know I am late to the party, but could it be that the plants were pollinated?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

Or maybe it has become Gender neutral ?


?


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Or maybe it has become Gender neutral ?
> 
> 
> ?


LMFAO


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2021)

You old bastards are killing me.


----------

